# Dawn Platinum Power Wash



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the tip, Matt. : )


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Just bought a pack of that at Costco. I am going to have to give it a try. 
Thanks.

CtL


----------



## SPFM (Jan 1, 2015)

I use regular Dawn to clean my diamond stones and cleaning brushes used with water-based finishes. House painters have used it forever to clean brushes etc. I don't know what it is but it does the job when all the others can't!


----------



## curtisray (Nov 8, 2020)

I have been using it to clean my blades with great success.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

My wife has been using it for many things and recently for the shower. Leaves things gleaming. I'll be trying it on my blades.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. Question: is it any better that simple green? I love that stuff for cleaning my saw blades.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good to know, thanks.


----------



## MrMark1946 (Dec 10, 2020)

Thanks for the tip. I will give it a try!


----------

